# Paige & Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Buzz away you IWC bees.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*

Del Rio's actual reaction the moment the lucky bastard got his hands on her: :delrio


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*

Damn, I didn't see that coming. :vince2


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*

she's becoming the locker room bike...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

WTF I thought he was married? I did not see this coming. Paige goes from Bradley to Kevin to Alberto. Alberto is a lucky bastard


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lmfao isn't Alberto married?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio's such a pimp :lmao :lmao

Some Paige fans are gonna cry :maury


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she's becoming the locker room bike...


How so? This is the first wrestler she's dated, at least in WWE.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Talk about being a cradle robber :lol 

Dude's old enough to be her dad.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Looking forward to seeing him on Total Divas.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio's the new Batista I guess :lmao

Though the age gap isn't as huge as Big Dave and Kelly Kelly lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I saw this on Facebook and was like WTF :lol Such a random pairing! Ah well, good luck to them.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:surprise:

what the f***???? can't believe it.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

this guy is ugly,old..can't believe it...my world collapses.:cuss:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

As a Paige fan I have no problem with this I'm happy for Paige she deserves to find someone. Age is just a number


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Alberto bouta spank that ass harder than his thighs during his enziguris


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Isn't ADR married with kids?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she's becoming the locker room bike...


How so she dating a wrestler big deal.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Age gape? Who cares they are both adults.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Are they actually dating (don't care if they really are or not) or are they just lightly kissing as a sign of endearment? It's not like their tongues are down each other's throats...


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> As a Paige fan I have no problem with this I'm happy for Paige she deserves to find someone. Age is just a number


you're right,but i wonder if her family will see it as a good thing..the age difference is important,15 years.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> *Del Rio's the new Batista I guess* :lmao
> 
> Though the age gap isn't as huge as Big Dave and Kelly Kelly lol.



That was the first thought that popped in my head. :lmao


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

You guys talk about del rio's age like he's on his 60s or something! The guy is fairly young, I don't know why everyone is acting like Paige is 14 and Alberto's old enough to be her grandpa! But anyway congrats to them, Alberto is proving people wrong day after day, proud of the guy!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The one truly amazing swerve that the WWE's pulled off in their recent failed attempts at such...and it doesn't even involve the bookers, writers or Vince himself.

:evans

Paige is, has and never will be my cup of tea, but kudos on Birdo for showing her ****** perro of a boyfriend the door so he can tap dat pale ass.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Both are ugly overrated and should go to tna or far away so they are not on my tv anymore on mondays.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

On his Wikipedia page it says he's currently married. Pretty shocking if it's legit. You'd think he'd try hide it better. Well with cameras everywhere how does one hide nowadays lol. Still dick move if it's more than a kiss.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This hardly proves they're "dating". Nor do I really care if they are. Good for them if they are? Everyone always speaks very highly of ADR outside of the ring, he's supposed to be a cool dude. 

I thought Paige was engaged or something, but I don't exactly follow her reality show storylines. Hence why I don't know how much I believe something like this, they run angles for their reality show. Who knows what is legit and what isn't.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Did not see this coming.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:wow


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

For anyone mad about this: You never had a fucking chance, calm down and get realistic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So she want Kevin skaff.....ADTR!! 
To..... ADR!!!!! Only one letter difference!!!!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

"The anti-diva."

Alberto was just talking about his wife and kids on Twitter before he came back to the WWE. He was threatening some pool company for doing a bad job on his pool, lol.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Just goes to show that there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

If this is true then good luck to them.

Life is to short to worry about what other people think.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Well...did NOT see that coming. hahaha


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Islesfan13 will have a meltdown over this but you already knew that, it was my destiny!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

really tho who cares


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

_*this season on Total Divas*_


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige is yucky anyway. I bet she smells like wet dog.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Javocado said:


> Alberto bouta spank that ass harder than his thighs during his enziguris


That's the kick spank that won Del Rio the championship Paige's ass, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Daddy and daughter.

She is lucky! Del Rio has a big bulge.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

And he has a son


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

They will probably both be fired.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

What the big deal about the age?

Kate Upton and Justin V. she 23 and Justin 33 or older


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

*Cries*


I hate ADR now! So jeli


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

What an odd fucking pair. Don't think anyone saw this coming at all.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Good for them! We have some obsessive creepy bastards on this forum. :shrug


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Well this seems like a random pairing. He doesn't look like the type she would date at all. Guess she needed someone for TD.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'll never fap to her again.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Obfuscation said:


> _*this season on Total Divas*_


Total Divas:
50 Minutes on something about Nikki Bella breaking a nail and bragging about how much she bangs John Cena
a few minutes on how Paige is going out with Alberto Del Rio
The rest of the time is dedicated to random shots of cities, arena's and brief shots of the other women that WWE forgot they had employed


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

And this is topic worth five pages worth of discussion why?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This is like one of those random TEW pairings where you're like "Wait, what the fuck?" :lmao


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Darren Criss said:


> And he has a son


...and 2 daughters as well as a wife.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The people who act like they don't care, but are all up in clearly marked threads are the best.

Agreed that this totally screams Total Divas shenannaigans. Anyone who has something real wouldn't put it on tv right away, I suspect. Pics also look posed, but maybe I'm wrong.

Eta: Why on Earth is the proper spelling of shenani.gans blocked?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Q-MAN said:


> And this is topic worth five pages worth of discussion why?


 Beat me to it.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Phenomenal One said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Paige isn't even attractive imo :draper2
> 
> Becky, Eva and Nikki I get, can't for the life of me understand it for Paige.


You don't understand why this thread has 6 pages worth of comments and then you comment on the subject. lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

OP's Signature is pretty much my reaction.

Why is everyone bashing Alberto? The guy is a cheeky, cocky looking latino stud who has a woman's knickers moist in no time.
Why do Dominos-fed neckbeards ask "Why himmmmmmmmmmmm?"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Vince won't like this! :vince4


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*











Well, that was about the last news I expected to hear tonight
:ha


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



paladin errant said:


> you're right,but i wonder if her family will see it as a good thing..the age difference is important,15 years.


She's just following her Mom's footsteps. I think her Pappy and Momma are about 20 years apart. 

Regarding the relationship, remember what she told her last boyfriend "I run from relationships." If ADR and Paige are truly together, it won't last. It's just a stepping stone for her - just like everything else has been.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I actually thought Del Rio could do better. Wouldn't tap Paige if you paid me to do it.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



teritup said:


> She's just following her Mom's footsteps. I think her Pappy and Momma are about 20 years apart.
> 
> Regarding the relationship, remember what she told her last boyfriend "I run from relationships." If ADR and Paige are truly together, it won't last. It's just a stepping stone for her - just like everything else has been.


As others have stated, this is most likely a stunt for Total Divas. I know as of February Del Rio was still married. His three kids are very important to him so I don't see him screwing around openly like this. It's a bit too open to not be a set-up for the reality show imo.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

based El Patron sticking it to the marks once again :delrio


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



KC Armstrong said:


> I actually thought Del Rio could do better. Wouldn't tap Paige if you paid me to do it.


Yeah right.

:heston


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I sense a lot of broken hearts in this thread.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> :heston



Right. If you think Paige is hot, good for you. I don't.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio got that charm... can't take that away from him lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

If Del Rio really is married I feel bad for him. Can't a person kiss a co-worker at a Disney theme park in peace?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



KC Armstrong said:


> Right. If you think Paige is hot, good for you. I don't.


Nor do I. I imagine there's some pretty scary shit underneath all that make-up.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't care if they date but I find Paige ugly I don't see the appeal and so many men here are thirsty for her always see sigs with her in bikini with that pale ugly skin sies some of these comments though anyone with lots of money will look good I saw how she looked when she wrestled at London she was even worse let them live people.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Coming back to the WWE to be in midcard hell was worth it in the end!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Gross. Have you no standards Alberto?


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



RapShepard said:


> If Del Rio really is married I feel bad for him. Can't a person kiss a co-worker at a Disney theme park in peace?


It's her fans they salty but let them be while Paige is getting smashed by some Wrestlers they will look at her pictures at they beds thinking she some kind of female God and masterbute lol.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige going for the entire locker room! P.s Del Rio got divorced last year.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I thought a lot of peeps on here like Paige. I see a lot of hating comments throughout most of this thread. WTF? Anyways, I ain't gonna lie. I don't like this at all. Del Rio is 38 years old and Paige is 23. That's a big age gap. And I also thought Del Rio has a wife and kids. What happened to them? This doesn't make sense at all! Why? Why? Why? But yeah, good for Del Rio if he is indeed going to tap that. He must be happy to be back in the WWE mid-card scene.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

My man


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I hope Paige finally settles. Wish them a successful life together


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Nothing strange about this, congrats to both of them.

People making a big deal about this look silly.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Are they actually dating (don't care if they really are or not) or are they just lightly kissing as a sign of endearment? It's not like their tongues are down each other's throats...




Yes yes you are right kissing someone is so normal these days. Come here let me make out with you :tripslick


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Fake as fuck. Anyone buying this is a mental midget.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*






Viva Del Rio!

:bow

- Vic


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I thought he was married but this is more than worth it for the inevitable meltdown by Paige's fanclub. :lmao I hope it's true and not a ruse.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



chronoxiong said:


> Anyways, I ain't gonna lie. I don't like this at all. Del Rio is 38 years old and Paige is 23. That's a big age gap.


15 years? Come on they're both adults where's the harm?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

They were at Magic Kingdom.










- Vic


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't know why would these sad neckbeards bitch about Paige dating Del Rio.

I mean look at the man.. He's everything a woman can dream off. Dude straight up look like a Hispanic soap opera actor. In top of that he's famous in Mexico and in the US too. 

Most of these people are raging over it like if they actually had a chance with her :lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*










Total Divas keeps adding them ratings bringers folks. So far we have condescending Bryan, stoner Ambrose, no fucks giver Rusev and pimpmaster Del Rio. Can't wait for that.


----------



## maxninepower (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

For some reason, I think it just storyline for total divas!


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lol weirdest WWE couple ever


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Surely this pic isn't real? Either way just the thought of it even being legit has made my day. :lmao


"Pimpin' ain't easy" - Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Total Divas keeps adding them ratings bringers folks. So far we have condescending Bryan, stoner Ambrose, no fucks giver Rusev and pimpmaster Del Rio. Can't wait for that.


Its really quite telling when the most interesting characters, in a show revolving around women, are the men. :lol


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Whatarush said:


> Paige going for the entire locker room! P.s Del Rio got divorced last year.


Where did you get that? Can't seem to see anything online saying so.... Just some weird fan fiction of him being an Abusive Husband to.... Bri Bella?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

For some reason I find this thoroughly amusing.

:bryanlol


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I was always under the impression Del Rio was married.

:draper2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Leather Rebel said:


>



I still feel like these are fake. I do want it to be legit because it's bloody hilarious and I love ADR but I just feel like it's a really good photoshop job.


----------



## miro haha (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige is the one that is lucky.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



NakanoLynch said:


> How so? This is the first wrestler she's dated, at least in WWE.


she dated Sheamus for a bit and had thing with Kevin Owens, i might be wrong but i'm pretty sure...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



chronoxiong said:


> Del Rio is 38 years old and Paige is 23. That's a big age gap.


Most girls like older guys if they stay in shape and have money.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she dated Sheamus for a bit and had thing with Kevin Owens, i might be wrong but i'm pretty sure...


Owens has been in a relationship since he started wrestling 10-12 years ago so that definitely isn't true....

Also, I can find no mention anywhere the Del Rio's divorced. Everywhere says he's still married and happily so. 

Photoshop I'm guessing.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

never mind, the pics actually are legit. :kobelol


More pics for anyone interested - https://twitter.com/bloodwrestling/status/731037696815169536


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This is a match made in heaven. ADR finally has a mouthpiece for him. Paige can help him with his promo woes. Her weekly *MI CASA* on his behalf shall become the stuff of legend. :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Like being married means a thing to these people :lmao

Wasn't Bubba Ray married too when he started banging Velvet Sky? Pretty sure Cena was married when he banged Mickie James too, who was engaged to Kenny Dykstra at the time.

El Patron bringing one more citizen to MexAmerica :maury


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'm still wondering where Alberto's nice cars are that he used to drive in his entrances...maybe in Paige's garage?:heyman6


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she dated Sheamus for a bit.


League of Nations out here passing that young ass around....lol


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Does he yell Si! Si! Si! when he unloads on her back? :delrio aige


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she dated Sheamus for a bit and had thing with Kevin Owens, i might be wrong but i'm pretty sure...


That's pretty much total bullshit knowing how owens absolutely loves and adores his family and wife. NO offence to paige but owen's wife is much prettier than her.
Paige is a bit of a freak and not a marrying type. She probably has her fun with some T & A involved and has del rio tied up with ball gag and whip him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:shockedpunk 

Didn't see this one coming. Good on him.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread is my new favourite thing already


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'm pretty sure Scott Hall fucked her at one point, too. Classic little tart.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730927458392932354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730909556797284361


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Looks like Paige is having Mexican for dinner tonight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Mastodonic said:


> I'm pretty sure Scott Hall fucked her at one point, too. Classic little tart.



That would be way funnier than Del Rio.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> As a Paige fan I have no problem with this I'm happy for Paige she deserves to find someone.


I'm pretty sure she found "someone" dozens of times on Total Divas.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio is a man's man. This is a huge step up from those hipster geeks which she was dating before.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

didnt macho man bone down on her when she 16? i'm pretty sure but could be wrong...


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

"My DM's report that Paige & Del Rio are an item, he got divorced last year, and they were going at it like drunk rabbits during the UK tour" lol


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Reaper said:


> Talk about being a cradle robber :lol
> 
> Dude's old enough to be her dad.


Hardly, she is 23 and he is 38, 15 year age difference and he is gorgeous and that accent, woof!

But he is married, with two kids.

And Paige is not a tart. She can sleep with whomever she wants or with no one, it doesn't make her anything but Paige.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Rusev & Lana
ADR & Paige

What the f*ck is going on in the world.

WWE is throwing up some really odd couples. ADR is so dark and Paige is well.......Casper. Not to mention Beauty and the Brute.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Oh wow that came out of nowhere. Last person I expected to date Paige XD


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Amazing :troll


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



KC Armstrong said:


> Right. If you think Paige is hot, good for you. I don't.


Nobody believes you. But sure, rock on, Casanova.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

@islesfan13 *is like*










Umbreon said:


> Del Rio is a man's man. This is a huge step up from those hipster geeks which she was dating before.


*So much for being in love with that bum from Total Divas* :maury.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nobody believes you. But sure, rock on, Casanova.



You don't believe me? Fuck, now my whole week, no, my whole life is ruined. 

... but I still wouldn't fuck her. :grin2:


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Legit BOSS said:


> @islesfan13
> 
> 
> *So much for being in love with that bum from Total Divas* :maury.


He tried to rush her into Mariage.... :lmao


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she dated Sheamus for a bit and had thing with Kevin Owens, i might be wrong but i'm pretty sure...


Yes. You're wrong. Nothing new for you though.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

WHAT did not expect this plus i thought del rio was married and had a kid


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

….I thought Del Rio was married with kids? Um, well, didn’t see it coming but good for them.


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto getting that prime pussay.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige better get ready for Taco Tuesday's with Alberto. :delrio


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

She's known as the new Kelly Kelly. She had a similar rep on the indy scene. Not Nothing wrong with that; she's young and having fun.

ADR mid-life crisis confirmed.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Paige eats Mexican!?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Vic Capri said:


> They were at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Paige and Alberto were with his child there's no way this being a total divas thing as Alberto wouldn't allow his child to be filmed. I think this is legit and I'm happy for them. People need to lay off Paige's looks and them being a couple so what if their together people need to realise that these wrestlers are on the road 300 days a year they don't see their families and it's hard to date. I think Paige and Alberto found lots in common and they are dating


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Mex-Britain?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

THIS IS *MI CASA* NOW!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:delrio:delrio:delrio


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she's becoming the locker room bike...


I'd love to see you try & say that shit to Alberto's face. :lmao

Also dude, the 70's called, they wan't their misogyny back.

Good for Paige. Alberto has always seemed like a cool guy who doesn't take any shit.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:Cry


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



redapple said:


> didnt macho man bone down on her when she 16? i'm pretty sure but could be wrong...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she's becoming the locker room bike...


Uh who else in the locker room has she gotten with? No one as far as reports have gone. 

Homewrecker is the word I'd use, since as far as I'm aware Del Rio is married with Three Kids.

Also all the people saying Paige is ugly :evans get your fucking eyes checked or are you into stick figure barbies who make them selves puke after every meal? Paige too real for you? Or are you all in denial since you could never get someone as hot as her?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto Del Batista


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Quite unexpected but hey..it did happen. )


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

lolllllllllllllllllll if it's true. To be fair Del Rio is a pretty handsome dude, no ****, so i'm not surprised he pulls fine ladies. I wonder if he took her out in one of his ferrari's with ricardo rodriguez in the back


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Damn, and I thought Ambrose and Renee Young was the locker room head scratcher...this takes it. Well, done Del Rio. Paige is fucking hot as hell. Wonder how long it'll last, though, because Paige seems to hop around a little frequently...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lol this is some Hulk+Black Widow out of nowhere type stuff.

Good job ADR. Guess he's tryin to make some Horchata if you know what I mean :wink2:


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


>


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Overcomer said:


> lolllllllllllllllllll if it's true. To be fair Del Rio is a pretty handsome dude, no ****, so i'm not surprised he pulls fine ladies. I wonder if he took her out in one of his ferrari's with ricardo rodriguez in the back


??? My chest now hurts...thanks ??


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The geeks in denial in this thread are gold. Keep it coming, I need the laughters to continue.


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

As we know paige is not running after the tittle this last month maybe they can let her some braith and go close to the ring with alerto on raw , would be nice


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Umbreon said:


> Surely this pic isn't real? Either way just the thought of it even being legit has made my day. :lmao
> 
> 
> "Pimpin' ain't easy" - Alberto Del Rio


I'm sure that shirtless while wearing a scarf in the middle of summer look is what really pulled her in.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

You're kidding yourselves if you think the age gap between 23 year old Paige and 38 year old Del Rio is "normal" if you think it's unusual for a 16 or 17 year old to date someone at 20 or 21.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Fish and chips with salsa!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alright Paige fanboys, it seems like Paige likes some spice with her meat! :lol

I imagine their reactions to be something like this...


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> redapple said:
> 
> 
> > she dated Sheamus for a bit.
> ...


Guess they really are the League of Booty.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

If the rumors are true, really cool couple(Y)


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The reactions to this are so funny, srsly I needed this.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I never found Paige attractive at all, I see much better looking girls at my university every day. Plus her personality seems a bit annoying. I know there are a lot of people who seem to love Paige though, so this is pretty hilarious news to me.

If it was Sasha, Becky or Bayley then I wouldn't be laughing.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Rusev & Lana
> ADR & Paige
> 
> What the f*ck is going on in the world.
> ...


Not to mention Alicia Fox and Barrett had a thing before 
Ryder has snatched up Emma
Stardust snagged Eden
Miz cuffed Maryse
Ambrose has been mastering Renee Young for years
And this damn list probably goes on 

I would honestly like to hear the relationship kick off stories of the majority of WWE couples. Most of them from face value are big head scratchers lol They should put something like that on the network, they'd get hella views lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This still hasn't sunk in. It's still tickling me. A lot.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Reaper said:


> Talk about being a cradle robber :lol
> 
> Dude's old enough to be her dad.


He gave birth to Paige at 15?

WTF, that's random. Whatever though - good for them I guess? Not really sure why I should care.

Del Rio's a lucky SOB though.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't think there have been more WWE couples on the active roster ever. Everyone's sleeping with everybody :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto is a decent guy from what I've heard I'm sure he treats Paige well


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Didn't know Paige liked Mexican sausages? :evil

In other news, islefan13 on suicide watch as we speak.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



zevel6 said:


> Looking forward to seeing him on Total Divas.


He'll has performed a double foot stomp on the entire IWC.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This makes perfect sense: he and his wife go through a bad break up so he goes and gets the youngest, whitest (I'm assuming his ex is Hispanic) woman he can find to really rub it in her face. This is just a temp gig for ADR but Paige doesn't get hurt since she's known for dropping dudes like a hot potato.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige having taco tuesday everyday . Tbh nothing surprise me about her though , does she tag team with her mom with Del Rio ? Ariba ! Next season of total divas , renee , ambrose , del rio , miz , maryse , it'll be the best season yet !


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> I don't think there have been more WWE couples on the active roster ever. Everyone's sleeping with everybody :lmao


There seems to be more exclusive relationships than ever on this roster, which is good for them. The women as a whole also seem more self-respecting. Back in the day, though, they were all hitting and quitting it on a frequent basis. My how times have changed.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This is getting out of hand! The rumors of WWE superstars feasting big revelries in the locker room seem to become more and more reality. Shocking stuff..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

38 years old Alberto banging 23 years old #winning 

now let's see who gonna ride Paige like a horse next


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Lavidavi35 said:


> Not to mention Alicia Fox and Barrett had a thing before
> Ryder has snatched up Emma
> Stardust snagged Eden
> Miz cuffed Maryse
> ...


Whilst I was reading your post, before I got to the part in bold I thought you are giving Vince ideas here.

Get that sh*t copyrighted dammit.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So this is what _"SI! SI! SI!"_ chants are about...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

She'll probably be dating someone else in a few weeks time, and then someone else a few weeks after that etc. 

Anyway, what happened to Del Rio? Like others in this thread I thought he was married.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Jeez Alberto, you could do so much better.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Drago said:


> So this is what _"SI! SI! SI!"_ chants are about...


It's not Spanish, it's cup size. What up!

In other news, Del Rio overtakes Bret Hart to become my least favourite wrestler. Lucky bastard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Desi Arnaz and Lisbeth Salander make a cute couple.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Although I must admit my ideal guy for Paige would have been Ron R-Truth Killings...:agree:

If them would have children, I wonder how they'd look.:laugh:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Poor Punk, Paige has stolen Del Rio from him


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

iS ADR still married? it's for total divas ? maybe ADR/Paige on raw ?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

what the fucking fuck


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Here's another happy couple that have recently started dating.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

He literally looks like an old man in that picture. What an odd pairing.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Someone please get a gif of Del Rio doing the si mannerism :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This now comes in full circle folks..Wade Barrett got jealous because the English girl went for El Berto del Paige. Wadie then had a fit because Wade's mom made him feel like a fool for "his friend" in the group stealing the English girl, causing his departure from WWE. Meanwhile, the league of booty split up, and Alberto Del Rio is now Paige's girlfriend and Paige is pushing Alberto's baby in a stroller at Disney World. Yes, it makes perfect sense. 
bama3

In other news, Alberto's baby mama just upgraded her house.Thanks alimony and child support checks!:cheer


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Somehow I'm not surprised this thread has over 150 replies :lmao. Someone tell me, did it turn into the usual people hating Paige and the one super fan going back and forth with others?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Mastodonic said:


> I'm pretty sure Scott Hall fucked her at one point, too. Classic little tart.


Please be true :lmao 

Anyway I dunno what to make of this shit. Isn't this like the third dude she's dated in the last year and a half? Incredible.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

That is most forced, uneasy kiss you could ever imagine. Either they can't kiss or this is just a phase.

Maybe ADR can finally dress Paige to be anything other than Detroit classy.....I'm kidding......kind of.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



CGS said:


> Please be true :lmao


Aside from Hall making some lewd joke on Twitter, and Paige brushing it off, I don't remember anything.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Sooo trump wants to keep the Mexicans out while Paige wants to keep them in? Good for you Paige


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> That is most forced, uneasy kiss you could ever imagine. Either they can't kiss or this is just a phase.


Yeah it does seem very passionless.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

People care this much?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Apparently, this is big news. 98 people browsing this thread right now :lol 

And then people wonder why Total Divas is a sleeper hit.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Iron Man said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised this thread has over 150 replies :lmao. Someone tell me, did it turn into the usual people hating Paige and the one super fan going back and forth with others?


Not yet, but this baby is just getting warmed up. 

Go to her instagram page and look at the first pic- you don't have to scroll far before you lol. This might revitalize Alberto Del Rio's career.

I'm shocked to read people are so surprised- walking into the WWE backstage/lockerroom is like stepping onto a porn set, it's one giant, continuous orgy. It has always been like that- when dust settles and clears most divas end up being with like half the roster.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So is he still married? If so, not sure wwe would like this.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

They look happy, good for him.

She really isn't all that special to me though, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and what not.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio looks photoshopped. He's barely kissing her. :ha


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Honky said it best. The female wrestlers go in so they can screw the male wrestlers left and right.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Si, si, si, si, si.


Alberto Del Rio making them plays on the British.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I hear paige also has a really big camel toe if you get what i mean guys.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Unexpected (for me at least). I didn't know that she broke up with the member of A Day To Remember. But well, good for her.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't know how to feel about this. SI SI SI.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Good for Del Rio, I'd be getting knee deep in that ass if I were him.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

kind of an odd pairing i never expected to see these 2 together that said i thought Paige was dating some guy in a band? she seemed to have moved on fast then again im not exactly updated on anything wwe


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



paladin errant said:


> you're right,but i wonder if her family will see it as a good thing..t*he age difference is important*,15 years.


Says who? You? Why would two other adults care if you are worried about age difference? There's no objective rule-of-thumb on romantic age gaps. You're just projecting your morals onto other adults. It's bizarre...


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

WTF. What a weirdo pairing

Totally different scenes


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

LOL. Just for S's and G's, I went to Paige's IG and looked at the comments of the first pic. Half of it is Shield fan girls upset that she's not dating Seth. Social media is weird.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

If it is for that crap Total Divas it will be completely fake. Del Rio is a married man.
Tasteless if it is for Total Divas. That shoe is pure poison.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'm not jealous, fuck off.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Some people disgusted by the age gap when most the porn they get off to has the same age difference between performers.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I bet Del Rio won her over by having pics of her in his avatar and signature on a wrestling message board :zayn4


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Reaper said:


> Talk about being a cradle robber :lol
> 
> Dude's old enough to be her dad.


Sure, if he was in his mid teens and managed to stupidly knock up a girl at that age.

Per Wikipedia, there's only a 15 year age gap between the two as he's 38, she's 23. Hardly robbing any cradle. It's not like Del Rio is sticking his dick in a 17 year old or anything.

If they like each other and the age gap doesn't matter to them, then why the fuck not? :shrug


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Well,I didn't see that coming.Isn't he married?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

And I can't get a text back


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

What a scumbag. Remove him from the hall of fame.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So.....this may actually be a Total Divas work, brehs :duck


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I dont think its a total divas work the person who saw them at Disney didnt mention any cameras being around


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread is gold :lmao @ at the amount of butt hurt neckbeards mad Paige is giving that good British pussy to Del Rio meanwhile they're jacking off to her pics because that's as far as they'll get :lmao holyshit.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Not sure what to make of this, Alberto is indeed married with 3 kids, could be just a friendly kiss, could be an affair, could also be something for Total Divas, either way I didn't see that one coming


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Age gap? Paige's father is 17 years older than her mother.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

lol all these virgin Paige stalkers are gonna kill themselves now.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

If this is a work then WWE is fucking genius when they care.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Reaper said:


> Talk about being a cradle robber :lol
> 
> Dude's old enough to be her dad.


He's only 15 years older than her :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


People still in denial thinking it's a work or photoshop. How could Paige betray them :lmao


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*






I guess Paige needed daddy Del Rio to tuck her in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This would be the best thing ADR has done whilst employed by WWE. :bow


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread is a mess. And I never would have guessed this pairing would happen.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Christ this is a big surprise. Definitely not something i saw coming.

The Paige megathread must be in absolute overload.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The sheets reckon it may be a Total Divas angle. Not a fucking chance. This is 100% real and I think it's great. 

Alberto is a god amongst men


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige is a lucky girl


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I think if this was a total divas angle then cameras would of been seen filming them but no evidence


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Dammit! She and I were meant to be together, she just hasn't realized it yet. 

O'well, she could do a lot worse than Alberto.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Happy for paige, weird couple but many couples are. With all this said, judging by the insane amount of steam this is getting across the web, total divas ratings are going to pick up big time this year.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Their age gap is only 2 years more than mine and my fiancé's, and we've been together for 8 years. Age is just a number at the end of the day.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Odd pairing. Guess it must be love.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



LucasXXII said:


> Age gap? Paige's father is 17 years older than her mother.


Paige continuing that tradition?

At least while choosing the man who gets her pussy


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Mexican Badass rubs with British Badass..???


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



paladin errant said:


> this guy is ugly,old..can't believe it.


How dare you he is Mexico's greatest import VIVA DEL RIO.



paladin errant said:


> my world collapses.:cuss:


Yes because you totally had a chance with Paige.



paladin errant said:


> you're right,but i wonder if her family will see it as a good thing..the age difference is important,15 years.


Her Mom and Dad have an even greater age difference


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige is a homewrecker now. Maybe that'll be her new nickname.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Like ADR gives a shit about the age difference


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Cat_L said:


> Their age gap is only 2 years more than mine and my fiancé's, and we've been together for 8 years. Age is just a number at the end of the day.


It's also 3 less than her mum and dads. When the guy is that handsome as well it helps.

IMHO a massive step up from her previous boyfriends. This guy is actually good looking (not scruffy) and rich, and according to near enough everyone, really cool (and not a prude either; not the type to sit in a hotel reading)

Weird from past history of Paige's relationship, but really it's not too weird ultimately disregarding her past relationships. Work colleagues, both pretty sociable, both good looking, both pretty successful in there careers (neither of them are poor, in fact the complete opposite is the case for Del Rio). 

The ex and kids thing is strange, but for Del Rio it could be he doesn't want someone to be their new mother or anything, and with Paige maybe she wants that family connection since she may not be able to have kids.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This is the most random thing but if they're happy (and both single), I'm happy for them. We all need some lovin'.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Big age gap there.


----------



## wiefisoichiro (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannot believe it


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige has been round the block, even pre WWE shall we say.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'd be willing to bet this will be done within a year. While the age gap isn't necessarily a big deal, 15 years is quite the generational gap. If she is anything like she is on TD, I doubt either commits long term. Just my hunch, anyway.

Kudos to Del Rio, though!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



teritup said:


> She's just following her Mom's footsteps. I think her Pappy and Momma are about 20 years apart.
> 
> Regarding the relationship, remember what she told her last boyfriend "I run from relationships." If ADR and Paige are truly together, it won't last. It's just a stepping stone for her - just like everything else has been.


I did not know about her parents..but ADL seem more older than he is.

what's funny is how the fans of Paige are surprised and sad,how the haters are happy and think she's an opportunist and a b*tch..

if it's just for total divas,i think it's a pitiful move/relation...



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yes because you totally had a chance with Paige.


sorry,even if i'm a fan of her,i'm not in this kind of imaginary relationship..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio just earned some serious IWC cred.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

He's married and the OP's "source" appears to be nothing more than one picture that could have been playful messing around or anything. I call bullshit.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Flay said:


> Buzz away you IWC bees.


I read that this is propbaly a storyline for total divas. Del Rio is not even kissing her right and they look awkward. I would of had my arms around her and tongue all down her throat.

http://wrestlingnewssource.com/news/42442/Are-Paige-and-Alberto-Del-Rio-Dating-In-Real-Life/


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



QWERTYOP said:


> He's married and the OP's "source" appears to be nothing more than one picture that could have been playful messing around or anything. I call bullshit.


There is about 6 of them, Link


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I can't believe they would do a storyline like that with a married man. I don't mean WWE, I mean E!. It's gonna make their "reality" series look really fake if it turns out he's not having an affair.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Amazing I didnt like Del Rio at all and now I hate this guy. I just wanna know how long it will last


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Albertoooooo Deeeel RIIIIIIOOOO

Good on him Paige needed something more to make her legit. Dating bearded rock kids was kinda laughable to me


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



From Death Valley said:


> This thread is gold :lmao @ at the amount of butt hurt neckbeards mad Paige is giving that good British pussy to Del Rio meanwhile they're jacking off to her pics because that's as far as they'll get :lmao holyshit.


You wrong for this


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

They look genuinly happy in the photos. Its all about love not how old they are


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

He's hot and total sugar daddy material. A huge slay for Paige if I ever saw one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Total Divas about to make Del Rio watchable again


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Drop a bomb for Del Rio 



. Nobody saw this coming but congrats to both of them.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

if true, then it makes sense. a wrestler hooking up with someone outside of wwe probably puts unnecessary strain on things. both better be into the whole commitment thing if it's now public.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Yaaaaaassssss Paige honey.
Make that swirl!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige marks trying to attack anyone who doesn't think this is legit and could very well be a TD storyline :duck


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I like how everyone is dismissing the fact that he is married. Nothing like some good old adultery.


----------



## UFC200 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige - the emo chick with behavioral issues - has daddy issues. Now there's a real shocker!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:booklel TBH I laughed when I saw this on twitter because it had a Happy Gilmore meme. But yeah maybe I should gather my Paige shirt, picture at Chicago CC, and Autograph at Wisconsin CC and set em on fire. Maybe even block her on twitter. But that would be overreacting


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

_*All I can think of is, go get that D Paige and Del Rio go get that pussy.  *_


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio doesn't seem (looks like) to be the type of guy she goes for, but heck, whatever makes them happy.

That age difference though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Kevin hate this thread lol. Some of y'all are asshole for the comments in here lol.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Fire her ffs!! 

From what I've heard she's getting quite the reputation backstage fucking slag.....I can't fucking stand her, wonder who's dick she'll be sucking next stupid botching bitch


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

^^^^ this dude has a scary amount of hatred for paige. Borderline creepy


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



islesfan13 said:


> ^^^^ this dude has a scary amount of hatred for paige. *Borderline creepy*


pot calling the kettle black :serious:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Believe That said:


> pot calling the kettle black :serious:


There's a difference between being a fan of somebody and having absolute hatred for somebody that you want them gone. That's creepy asf.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This is the best WWE swerve that no one saw coming in about 15 years.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

_*Keep up with these hilarious comments people.*_opcorn


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto probably has split from his wife like why would he be going to disney with his child and Paige if he was still with her. Things obviously changed in his personal life and he got close to Paige


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

manchesterdud said:


> Fire her ffs!!
> 
> From what I've heard she's getting quite the reputation backstage fucking slag.....I can't fucking stand her, wonder who's dick she'll be sucking next stupid botching bitch


Lol


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Had a good laugh reading through this thread lol

I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



manchesterdud said:


> Fire her ffs!!
> 
> From what I've heard she's getting quite the reputation backstage fucking slag.....I can't fucking stand her, wonder who's dick she'll be sucking next stupid botching bitch


How are you saying this about Paige when you are a Emma fan?...I heard Emma allegedly stole Alexa Bliss boyfriend and then kicked him to the curb.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Dude is old enough to be her father. I've also read that paige hops from one wrestler to the next.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

It was his destiny to get in that booty!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



richyque said:


> Dude is old enough to be her father. I've also read that paige hops from one wrestler to the next.


Hes not old enough to be her father he is 38 and she is 23


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> Hes not old enough to be her father he is 38 and she is 23


Being 15 years older is robbing the cradle.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



richyque said:


> Being 15 years older is robbing the cradle.


No its not. Why is everyone making an issue over the age? I wish them all the best


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Hey loser! wrap this with a cute ribbon and send it to Paige










Come on Vince! Push them! think on the demographic they cover! 

Pimp Alberto is going to make her submit while screaming "destiny"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Rocketmansid said:


> It was his destiny to get in that booty!


What booty? :rock5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

More entertaining than the onscreen product.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

heizenberg the G said:


> I don't care if they date but I find Paige ugly I don't see the appeal and so many men here are thirsty for her always see sigs with her in bikini with that pale ugly skin sies some of these comments though anyone with lots of money will look good I saw how she looked when she wrestled at London she was even worse let them live people.


I feel the same way about her skin too lol. I don't mind white women but she's too white and I feel bad because that sounds horrible lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



ShowStopper said:


> More entertaining than the onscreen product.


Waiting for your comment. This is true


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



ShowStopper said:


> More entertaining than the onscreen product.


Look at the how much time has past since OP opened the thread and its already GOAT thread


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Damn Del Rio


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



richyque said:


> Being 15 years older is robbing the cradle.


Don't make a fuss out of something that doesn't exist.

There isn't a father/daughter age gap between them.

Just because you are feeling miserable and jealous that Del Rio is spanking that booty and saying Si Si Si Si and you are going home to a ugly ass whore, you are spouting this rubbish. Relax, bro. It was just his destiny  ...


....



....




....


but of course,


you already knew that, perro


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



thelegendkiller said:


> Don't make a fuss out of something that doesn't exist.
> 
> There isn't a father/daughter age gap between them.
> 
> ...



Did someone said "spank that booty?"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:delrio never been so pleased to be called "El Patron" all night long in his life


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



kimino said:


> Did someone said "spank that booty?"


But, of course, you already knew that


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

aige :delrio What a team they would be on Raw the anti diva and mexicans greatest export


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige clearly feels under threat from the roster cuts, getting into a relationship with a superstar is probably her way of thinking she'll be spared from it


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Apparently they've been together since before mania and I wouldn't surprised if this was actually a real thing and not just for TD considering by reports there were no filming cameras with them in Disneyland.

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/101...ublic.html?p=1


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

They are probably just trolling the IWC. Paige doesn't have the maturity to be in a long term relationship anyway so this isn't gonna last.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

god dammit why paige


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:zeb "Before I leave... I have one more idea that I think could work so well. With Alberto Del Rio and Paige now together... our three great nations could put their differences aside and join forces! 

We can call it...MEX-AMER-BRITANIA!"

"Get the hell out of the building" :trips7


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*








Seems like she did an upgrade.


----------



## Muck of Avarice (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I have this vision of lots of pale faced horny emo geeks running to their nearest tanning salon.

I bet Del Rio is balls deep in her throat as we speak.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

sweepdaleg said:


> I like how everyone is dismissing the fact that he is married. Nothing like some good old adultery.


What's wrong with a little cheating? Flair grabs the ropes for a pin people love it. Cena eats a ice cream bar on a cheat day that's okay. But now that Del Rio is kissing a woman who isn't his wife and he's a bad guy I call racism and shena....ns on you


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

paige becoming the next melina.

next thing you know we will read about how Mike Knox's beard got a good lay from her


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So they have been together a while so this isnt just some affair


----------



## BasedHaitch (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I guess you can say it was his destiny... to tap that ass. Good for Del Rio after all he is mexico's greatest export.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Muck of Avarice said:


> I have this vision of lots of pale faced horny emo geeks running to their nearest tanning salon.
> 
> I bet Del Rio is balls deep in her throat as we speak.


He is gonna smash that backdoor in until it falls off its hinges...lmao

This is gonna be my last comment on the topic, but I've been reading some of the replies (not necessarily on here) and the level is butthurt is pretty unreal. People are literally foaming at the mouth and wishing physical harm over this.......mind you we're talking about people who have never even met these two. Teenagers I can understand but a lot of these people are also grown ass adults, acting like petulant little children. As if they honestly stood a chance to begin with.

Furthermore, I'm gonna be honest here Paige in my opinion is cute and all but Jesus people really put her on the pedestal. She ain't that drop dead beautiful...given she really don't give a fuck I bet in a few years she'll be haggard from all the drinking and shit like that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> aige :delrio What a team they would be on Raw the _anti diva_ and mexicans greatest export


*Paige hasn't been the anti diva since her main roster call up and the moment she won the Diva's Championship in 2014. *


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Still makes more sense than 70% of WWE's current Storylines.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

He's dipping his Mexican balls in that fine British ass and it makes me so happy. This news has ruined so many people's lives :kobelol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Muck of Avarice said:


> I have this vision of lots of pale faced horny emo geeks running to their nearest tanning salon.
> 
> I bet Del Rio is balls deep in her throat as we speak.


Haha am already brown do i have to do the opposite and bleach my skin white like Michael Jackson. :trips7


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

So are they soon both hell on raw gather ? what u think guys


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Too bad this is right after League of geek.. I mean nations broke up. She could have been a good addition.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Who else thinks Del Rio yells "SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!" right as he creampies those sugar walls every night? :cena5


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

When I first saw this late last night, I was like gon head girl, get that sexy Mexican ass. Then I realized that Del Rio is my man...(in my mind) LMFAO. Seriously though, the amount of butthurt Paige fans is alarmingly unreal. First off, I haven't seen ANY dude who is talking shit about Alberto, come close to looking even 10% of what Alberto looks like. The man is tall, gorgeous, has a sexy ass voice and is built like a greek GOD. I mean there are some dudes that legitimately believed that they had a chance with Paige. The obsession is real. Also from what I understand Paige's father is 17 years older than her mother. They are both grown and can do whatever the hell they want. I just look forward to the inevitable towel pic of ADR :wink2:


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige likes the older gentlemen, my kind of girl

Del Rio is a dick though


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

32 pages is embarrassing


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I knew this would happen:

Pagie is a hard core tattoo, black clothe loving beotch.

Rosa is a sweet Hispanic chick who is traditional


Paige gets together with the traditional Hispanic man, and Rosa marries the hard core tattoo, black clothe loving atheist.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Wow did not see this coming. Not talking about the age difference only but these two seem like total opposites of each other. But congrats to Del Rio well done haha.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

When you're as fit and good looking as Del Rio, age don't mean shit. Other than the fact that I think he's kind of an asshole, I have no problem with this. More power to them if it makes them happy.

Paige seems fickle though(like most young girls), so this is probably just a fling. I doubt Del Rio gives a shit though, he's just happy to be tapping that.


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Maybe the reason noone cares that Del Rio is married is cause he is a heel and they expect heels to cheat.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Umbreon said:


> He's dipping his Mexican balls in that fine British ass and it makes me so happy. This news has ruined so many people's lives :kobelol


:Rollins


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don´t get why people are getting mad, do you really believed that Paige was "pure" and "innocent"?

She is attractive and grew up in Europe, I bet she lost her virginity at 14.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto is very good looking who wouldnt want to date him


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I think it's funny how some people are saying "Alberto is lucky." Alberto has been a much more successful person than Paige and one could argue he's a better-looking man than Paige is a good-looking woman. Additionally, Paige is a child, so you get immaturity with the package. Alberto is simply enjoying some poon tang pie. Paige is the lucky one. She was with a geek previously.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Umbreon said:


> He's dipping his Mexican balls in that fine British ass and it makes me so happy. This news has ruined so many people's lives :kobelol


all jokes aside, the fact that this actually affected some fans (stalkers) lives. is fucking creepy and sad.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> Alberto is very good looking who wouldnt want to date him


ikr? 









no ****


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

What a body he has


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The marks, smarks and general creeps are out in force in this thread. 

Shit.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Dude wrestled with an international gimmick stable......Now he fucks internationally.....


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Fair play to Del Rio. Have to laugh at all the geeks who are genuinely upset about this. As if you had a chance with her anyway :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I love that some of you weirdos are legitimately bothered by this. Haven't seen so much nerd rage since it came to light that AJ was blowing CM Punk. :lol Too bad Reigns is married because rumors of him dating Becky or Bailey would probably crash the site. That would be legendary. :lol


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

To all the guys saying "lucky del rio" ? Its not luck when you're rich and probably the best looking guy on the entire roster.

Del Rio is a 10/10 looking guy

Paige is an 8 or 9 out of 10 girl


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Albrecht Eldritch said:


> I don´t get why people are getting mad, do you really believed that Paige was "pure" and "innocent"?
> 
> She is attractive and grew up in Europe, I bet she lost her virginity at 14.


She said on total divas she got PREGNANT and had a stillborn child at like 17 or something like that.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



heel_turn said:


> Yaaaaaassssss Paige honey.
> Make that swirl!!!!




Had to Google "swirl" and it's bizarre that it's 2016 and interracial dating is still fetishized (by those against and for it.) 


"The swirl." 



Just weird.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I feel like I dropped the ball. :lol 
But many of the guys who are all upset, never even _had _'the ball'. 

This makes perfect sense though actually because from what I've seen, Paige has been dating man-children. 
She wants to give a real man a go. Enter Del Rio. "I'M YOUR PAPI!"  
I raise a glass and toast Del Rio, for swerving us all like this. 

*Del Rio: *Hey perro ******...I'm dating Paige now. 
*Perro ******:* LOL. No you're not. 
*Del Rio: *(shows pic of him kissing Paige)
*Perro ******: *


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I wonder what everyone thinks of Alberto dating Paige


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Old School Icons said:


> :zeb "Before I leave... I have one more idea that I think could work so well. With Alberto Del Rio and Paige now together... our three great nations could put their differences aside and join forces!
> 
> We can call it...MEX-AMER-BRITANIA!"
> 
> "Get the hell out of the building" :trips7



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'm sorry, but I don't find Alberto attractive in the slightest, lol. I think he's a bit weird looking tbh :lol


----------



## Vespertine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Total Diva storyline


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't find Alberto attractive in the slightest, lol. I think he's a bit weird looking tbh :lol


But Paige does ..

But of course,

You already knew that, Ambrose Girl :trips9


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Klorel said:


> For anyone mad about this: You never had a fucking chance, calm down and get realistic.


Her past boyfriends have been guys in crappy bands and wrestler. It's possible at least one of the posters on this board are Indy wrestlers or are in a crappy band and would thusly have a chance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Damn this thread is still going.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



paladin errant said:


> you're right,but i wonder if her family will see it as a good thing..the age difference is important,15 years.


Who cares? Paige is a grown woman, not a teenager. 

Good for Del Rio for tapping that ass though.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> Alberto is very good looking who wouldnt want to date him


Let's be real Paige is dating him because Rusev is already taken. I am pretty sure every woman in that locker room would be trying to get a piece of RuRu if he was not already with Lana.


----------



## XtremeCase (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:bully4 fpalm

Why Paige why? Why did it have to be him... I can't look at Paige and Berto the same way now.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Alberto could have won over 20 world titles and he'd still be the same man to me. What he did with Paige (or is currently doing to her rn) makes him god tier. A true hero.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Lothario said:


> I love that some of you weirdos are legitimately bothered by this. Haven't seen so much nerd rage since it came to light that AJ was blowing CM Punk. :lol Too bad Reigns is married because rumors of him dating Becky or Bailey would probably crash the site. That would be legendary. :lol


Give it time, Cena was married too until he wasn't. Then fucking Nikki Bella.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

35 pages :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*










































:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



NeverDrewADime said:


> She said on total divas she got PREGNANT and had a stillborn child at like 17 or something like that.


Yeah but she didn't say that was when she was when she lost her virginity. Most people in the UK loose their virginity before they are 16 (the legal age here) so she was most likely banging dudes left and right before that. English girls are dirty as fuck, at least the ones I know and have dated are lol.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I guess it finally paid off moving from Lucha to WWE.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Meh, I'll believe it when I get some real confirmation.

Paige is 23 and acts like she 16, and usually dates rocker dudes that are covered in tattoos and the like....It's just weird she would wind up with a 40 year old, greasy Mexican guy.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah but she didn't say that was when she was when she lost her virginity. Most people in the UK loose their virginity before they are 16 (the legal age here) so she was most likely banging dudes left and right before that. English girls are dirty as fuck, at least the ones I know and have dated are lol.


if she was pregnant at like 17 you can bet your ass she's been banging since 14-15, potentially younger since she's from Norwich, one of the biggest shit holes in the UK.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Meh, I'll believe it when I get some real confirmation.
> 
> Paige is 23 and acts like she 16, and usually dates rocker dudes that are covered in tattoos and the like....It's just weird she would wind up with a 40 year old, greasy Mexican guy.


The denial :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Meh, I'll believe it when I get some real confirmation.
> 
> Paige is 23 and acts like she 16, and usually dates rocker dudes that are covered in tattoos and the like....It's just weird she would wind up with a 40 year old, greasy Mexican guy.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Meh, I'll believe it when I get some real confirmation.
> 
> Paige is 23 and acts like she 16, and usually dates rocker dudes that are covered in tattoos and the like....It's just weird she would wind up with a 40 year old, greasy Mexican guy.


Maybe shes maturing and wanted something different instead of clingy hipster rockstar wannabe's who are practically man-child's and wanted a real man. :draper2


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Maybe shes maturing and wanted something different instead of clingy hipster rockstar wannabe's who are practically man-child's and wanted a real man. :draper2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

She's a smoking hot british chick and he's a handsome mexican millionaire.

It was bound to happen.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Lothario said:


> Had to Google "swirl" and it's bizarre that it's 2016 and interracial dating is still fetishized (by those against and for it.)
> 
> 
> "The swirl."
> ...


Well there is a lot of racism out there in the world that will only be exacerbated by a Trump or Hillary presidency. That's why I approve of the swirl.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



heel_turn said:


> Well there is a lot of racism out there in the world that will only be exacerbated by a Trump or Hillary presidency. That's why I approve of the swirl.



People have been having interracial sex and dating interracially since the beginning of time. We're not going to solve racism and bigotry with our genitalia. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Fair play to Del Rio. Lucky bastard.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio got a young B


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Brollins said:


> I guess it finally paid off moving from Lucha to WWE.


As one of the most hardcore Lucha fans on this forum...hard to argue that point.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

From the ashes of the League of Nations, Del Rio and Paige join forces to create the United Nations.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Good for them. Guessing Del Rio's already divorced by now or his wife ain't gonna took too kindly to this news lol. This is also another example of real-life providing more interesting swerves than the current WWE storylines.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...fuckery itt incoming no doubt*



redapple said:


> she's becoming the locker room bike...


lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

A MASSIVE step-up from scruffy bearded hipster d-bags. Covered in silly stupid tats and playing
generic 3-chord progression pop-punk/metal core music. Whilst having the vocabulary of michelangelo from the ninja turtles.

Im kevin skaff im like totally rad ..Bro!!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't get this at all. Dude's over 10 yrs older than her.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lol looking is subjective so there's no point in arguing about who's the lucky one. Imo they are both 10/10.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



EMGESP said:


> I don't get this at all. Dude's over 10 yrs older than her.


Have you been living in a cave? It's 2016, this sort of thing is getting kind of common. And it works both ways, I've seen quite a few cougars out there...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



XtremeCase said:


> :bully4 fpalm
> 
> Why Paige why? Why did it have to be him... I can't look at Paige and Berto the same way now.


You right now







as Del Rio is balls deep in that pussy right now as we speak.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

These responses are great. I wonder if there was any swapping going on in the LON. Poor Sheamus. I'm sure they at least let him watch.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> What the big deal about the age?
> 
> Kate Upton and Justin V. she 23 and Justin 33 or older


Justin like 100 million


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> I don't get this at all. Dude's over 10 yrs older than her.


Dont hate the player, hate the game

Because if you ask, you dont have any


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I've always liked Del Rio, it's just that his character is given complete crap. Even when he gets a push, it's only so the main star (usually Cena) can knock him off. That being said, this dude is like in that small minority on the WWE roster that do not seem like a cuck. Like back in the day after a show, wrestlers would be doing coke or getting drunk, banging chicks and getting in fights. Nowadays they play video games and watch movies together lol. Del Rio seems like a throw back to the old school shit.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

?? I left for work and that was 3 hours ago and it has gained 6 more pages. Keep the replies cuming ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



EMGESP said:


> I don't get this at all. Dude's over 10 yrs older than her.


So fucking what?

Is it illegal? No, it isn't. 

So stop whining.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

It's the most interesting angle WWE had in years LOL!

*SI SI SI SI SI* :delrio


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I'm trying to think of ANYTHING they might have in common with each other minus their jobs. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



sbzero546 said:


> ?? I left for work and that was 3 hours ago and it has gained 6 more pages. Keep the replies cuming ?


Replies are cuming and :delrio is cuming. good times :smile2:


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I wonder if he makes her do the "Abertooooooo deeeellllll Riiiioooooooooo!" thing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Piehound said:


> I wonder if he makes her do the "Abertooooooo deeeellllll Riiiioooooooooo!" thing.


No. Ricardo is in the room and announces them both.
















ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. DELLLLL HHHHHRRRRRIIOOOOOOOOOOO....Y..........PAIGE!!!!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Paige be riding through the Taco Bell drive thru trying to order the ADR special and they never know what the hell she's talking about. Then she pulls a Cornette and cusses them all out and goes home only for him to tell her it's in house only. She doesn't complain


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



amhlilhaus said:


> Dont hate the player, hate the game
> 
> Because if you ask, you dont have any


Alberto Del Rio gets women because he's good looking, famous and rich. 

You take all three of those things away and he wouldn't get squat.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No. Ricardo is in the room and announces them both.


Fun fact : This is an opening to a porn scene.....sadly, Ricardo is just an extra here. Oh well.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



glenwo2 said:


> Fun fact : This is an opening to a porn scene.....sadly, Ricardo is just an extra here. Oh well.


Yes. I know.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

:OOOOO

WTF!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



richyque said:


> Dude is old enough to be her father. I've also read that paige hops from one wrestler to the next.


Big deal about age they are adults. I never heard that about Paige.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I know that this has said many times but: I thought that Alberto was fucking married.....?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio came back to this garbage company, got paid, now this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



paladin errant said:


> :surprise:
> 
> what the f***???? can't believe it.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *this guy is ugly,old*..can't believe it...my world collapses.:cuss:


:heston

This:









managed to pull this:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

okay,you got me ....:wink2:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Of all the divas Alberto goes for the worst and the ugliest one.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No. Ricardo is in the room and announces them both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cept he pronounces Paige like it's in spanish so it's like "PAAAAAAAAAAA....*EEEEEEEEEEE*GHKAAAYYYY!"


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

​


EMGESP said:


> Alberto Del Rio gets women because he's good looking, famous and rich.
> 
> You take all three of those things away and he wouldn't get squat.


You know him personally?


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

He looks like he could be her dad.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

It was obvious Paige is a real classy lady from the moment she debuted and started cringing it up with forced lesbianism with AJ Lee and Natalya and getting filmed at a male strip club.
Stay classy, Paige, you little ring rat, you.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Well...I did not see this coming.

This is...weird. Fair play to the both of them though! I wonder who broke the ice first.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

damn...this thread has reached 42 pages. Most of it is people sad that they can't bang Paige haha


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

400 + replies :lmao :lmao


Absolute golden thread. Archive this along with the Rollins nude leaks thread please. Pure hilarity :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> 400 + replies :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Absolute golden thread. Archive this along with the Rollins nude leaks thread please. Pure hilarity :lmao


Has this gotten more replies than the paige lap dance thread? Amazing, BTW WWE must be licking their chops about the possibility of some killer ratings on total divas next season.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Cant wait for next seasons Total Divas :stop


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Well at least this was worth leaving being a champion in Lucha Underground to becoming a jobber in WWE.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

dayum this has a LOT of pages. Is it because they come off as a crack pairing??


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

There were rumors of WWE wanting to repackage ADR, so I guess this means he becomes the newest Diva on Total Divas?

Anyways, good for ADR.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



dashing_man said:


> Yes yes you are right kissing someone is so normal these days. Come here let me make out with you :tripslick


Guess you aren't aware, but there are some societies and some folks in general who consider kissing someone on the lips to be no different than kissing them on the forehead or the cheek. So yeah.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

looks like Paige is bored of the lame white boys in shitty screamo bands and finally got with a real man.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Too bad he's not dating John Cena so he can get a better spot on the roster.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I actually wonder if the fact that they are both divas is why this pairing works LOL


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I don't see how these two have anything in common. 

Now I have images of ADR Propping Paige's legs in the air for a good plowing and going "SI! SI! SI!" :delrio


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Bangers and Mash with Re-fried Beans!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Tequila and Crumpets!!!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Del Rio, Del Rio!

Someone said that ADR is always hanging out with those Euros. Drew Galloway was the best man at his wedding, and apparently he attends a bunch of football games. Maybe Paige is part of that gang, and that sparked the connection.

Still, a very unlikely pairing. I don't think anyone would have guessed this, lol. He's got her around his child? I could see a quick hookup, but a love pairing is unexpected.

ETA: Mainly because Paige seems like a young 23 year old, and ADR an old 38 year old. It's not the age, it's that both of their maturity levels seem off-kilter or something. Always pictured ADR as the type to have a long-suffering wife for forever. Like you stay married, and that's just it.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kitana the Lass Kicker said:


> I know that this has said many times but: I thought that Alberto was fucking married.....?


I said this on page 1 I thought he was but he can't be as he's kissing Paige in public plus he has one of his children with him. I don't think this is a total divas thing as its been said they have been together before WM and there have been no cameras following them

Watch Vince make a thing of this on tv and in the process try to ruin them like he did to Rusev/Lana but they were smart and exposed their engagement


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

She's always seeing someone new :lol typical English bird


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Threads like these are always such letdowns and so masturbatory. There are a thousand posts about geeks having meltdowns compared to the one post I saw of that. It's like people are dying to get off on something that's not actually happening...which seems like double loserdom. I did skip pages 14 to 32 though, so maybe that's where all the action is.

Anywho, both seem like the type to have a bad case of Herpes, tbh, so in that way it's a heavenly pairing.




Arkham258 said:


> I actually wonder if the fact that they are both divas is why this pairing works LOL


I love this post.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Guess you aren't aware, but there are some societies and some folks in general who consider kissing someone on the lips to be no different than kissing them on the forehead or the cheek. So yeah.


your dad, mom, aunt, grandpa, grandma kissing you on the lips is different to a work colleague kissing you on the lips, learn the difference.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Yeah1993 said:


> ​
> You know him personally?


Why would I have to know him personally? 

Personality don't mean crap, ladies are just lying when they say personality matters. All they care about is looks, money and status.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thing is still going strong I see.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Berty bangs all the white chicks


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

There is no way that this is real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

It's funny how all the cool motherfuckers are the ones that raid the women's locker room:

Big Dave, Punk, now Rio.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



HateForTheMasses said:


> These responses are great. I wonder if there was any swapping going on in the LON. Poor Sheamus. I'm sure they at least let him watch.


"'BERTO, YOU GET LANA, I GET THAT PAIGE!" :rusevyes


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Umbreon said:


> This thing is still going strong I see.


Oh yes it is and may it continue this is a GOAT thread


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Lmao WINC actually closed the comment section under that article..


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

And some people were calling Alexa Bliss a ring rat


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread has told me there is more potential new fans of that crap TV show Total Divas.:lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



LucasXXII said:


> Lmao WINC actually closed the comment section under that article..


WINC just couldn't handle the popularity of Paige and Alberto


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Umbreon said:


> ikr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what he does in them young cheeks


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The people that are finding this thread entertaining should check the Paige megathread :lol It's a lot worse there.

I'll make it easier for you, here's the link: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1668745-paige-megathread-pics-gifs-423.html


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The overreaction is warranted, seeing as this is the oddest pairing in recent memory. I mean, I doubt this is true, if he's married, and has kids, then his wife probably agreed to this for the sake of TD. And if that's the case, I see no problem. 

The age gap shouldn't be too big of a deal as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

I know I'm adding a post to the thread so ironic...but how the hell does this thread have 50 posts let alone over 400?

Paige fans running wild again?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Truthbetold said:


> That's what he does in them young cheeks


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Q-MAN said:


> And this is topic worth five pages worth of discussion why?


Hmmm


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Again. WTF

Whats next? Bray Wyatt and Bayley.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Didn't he return to WWE because he wanted the money to support his family? What is he doing :lol


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Jerry Lawler's mad he didn't hit it first.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The overreaction is warranted, seeing as this is the oddest pairing in recent memory. I mean, I doubt this is true, if he's married, and has kids, then his wife probably agreed to this for the sake of TD. And if that's the case, I see no problem.
> 
> The age gap shouldn't be too big of a deal as well.


What kind of wife would allow their husband to go to disney kissing a fellow co worker and also having their child with them. Theres no way hes married a divorce has happened and now Alberto is dating Paige



Truthbetold said:


> That's what he does in them young cheeks


Paige and Alberto's sex life must be pretty wild


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> What kind of wife would allow their husband to go to disney kissing a fellow co worker and also having their child with them. Theres no way hes married a divorce has happened and now Alberto is dating Paige
> 
> 
> 
> Paige and Alberto's sex life must be pretty wild


I said if it's for TD, then I understand. Orton was mouthing Steph for a story line. Think Cena was doing similar things for story line purposes as well. Ironic enough, both Cena and Orton are now divorced from their wives :done but still.

Even DB was going at it with AJ while I'm sure he was with Brie at the time. If it's not for TD or anything angle wise then :woah


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Aloverssoulz said:


> I'm trying to think of ANYTHING they might have in common with each other minus their jobs. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


Good thing you know both of them personally and very well..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I said if it's for TD, then I understand. Orton was mouthing Steph for a story line. Think Cena was doing similar things for story line purposes as well. Ironic enough, both Cena and Orton are now divorced from their wives :done but still.
> 
> Even DB was going at it with AJ while I'm sure he was with Brie at the time. If it's not for TD or anything angle wise then :woah


All that happened for tv where as Paige and Alberto were in disney in their own time. I think they are dating


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah but she didn't say that was when she was when she lost her virginity. Most people in the UK loose their virginity before they are 16 (the legal age here) so she was most likely banging dudes left and right before that. English girls are dirty as fuck, at least the ones I know and have dated are lol.


Like how dirty are we talking here? :homer2


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread is pretty awful


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> All that happened for tv where as Paige and Alberto were in disney in their own time. I think they are dating


I just think, if this was real, then a pic of them to surface would have been candid. But until either of them confirm it...:draper2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



EMGESP said:


> Why would I have to know him personally?
> 
> Personality don't mean crap, ladies are just lying when they say personality matters. All they care about is looks, money and status.


Bit bitter, are we?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



EMGESP said:


> I don't get this at all. Dude's over 10 yrs older than her.


Yeah, like this doesn't happen. Ever.

Old enough to be her father :grin2:
Sure, if you impregnate someone when you're 13.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I just think, if this was real, then a pic of them to surface would have been candid. But until either of them confirm it...:draper2


Theres candids with fans who saw them at disney


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> Theres candids with fans who saw them at disney


And what did the fans who took the pics say about the scene around them? If nothing was going on, then I guess they're an item until proven otherwise.


----------



## JohnFNCena (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

She will be doing porn before she is 30 you heard it here first guys.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> And what did the fans who took the pics say about the scene around them? If nothing was going on, then I guess they're an item until proven otherwise.


There was no cameras around when the candids were took. Thats says it all. I think Paige and Alberto just decided to come out as they probably would of been caught out eventually


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



JohnFNCena said:


> She will be doing porn before she is 30 you heard it here first guys.


I remember a lot of people saying the same thing about Kelly Kelly, Candice and even Kaitlyn. Still waiting to see that.


----------



## JohnFNCena (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



DemBoy said:


> I remember a lot of people saying the same thing about Kelly Kelly, Candice and even Kaitlyn. Still waiting to see that.


Differnce is Paige knows how cool porn is. :smile2:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> There was no cameras around when the candids were took. Thats says it all. I think Paige and Alberto just decided to come out as they probably would of been caught out eventually


lol ok. i'll just see what they when they decide to say it now..


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



JohnFNCena said:


> Differnce is Paige knows how cool porn is. :smile2:


Candice knew it too, she just didn't want to continue doing it. When wrestlers decide to do porn, they do when they're irrelevant and old as fuck. See Chyna and Sunny for info on that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

divas after WWE (if they want to stay in the public eye) just better suited to acting/photoshoots/or appearances. Porn is just the option for IF THEY REAAALLLLYY NEED the money and have a bit of a problem upstairs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

This thread is still going?

I'm astonished.


----------



## JohnFNCena (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> divas after WWE (if they want to stay in the public eye) just better suited to acting/photoshoots/or appearances. Porn is just the option for IF THEY REAAALLLLYY NEED the money and have a bit of a problem upstairs.


Yeah, its the last part Im linking to Paige. The girl has issues its easy to see and she is the perfect attention seeking emotional wreck that would so do hardcore porn just to get the attention and beeing seen as a rebel  i see it a mile away


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

Not sure Paige will do porn. But her love life has been up and down she goes from Bradley to Kevin and now Alberto


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*

The goth and the luchadore.....The Gothadore!!!


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

I love how everyone here thinks they're a psychologist :heyman6

you guys are the reason why I keep my love for wrestling a secret just look at how you guys act.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



JohnFNCena said:


> Yeah, its the last part Im linking to Paige. The girl has issues its easy to see and she is the perfect attention seeking emotional wreck that would so do hardcore porn just to get the attention and beeing seen as a rebel  i see it a mile away


Not that I want Paige to end up having as fucked up a life as Sunny or Chyna but I really would like to see her end up in porn. Shes got the personality for it (I mean seriously who the fuck sticks their tongue out as much as she does unless she enjoys doing certain stuff with it) and the looks to actually be successful in it and god knows she has the experience for it. She could be as big as Tori Black or maybe even Sasha Grey if she went into it still quite young.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I've seen quite a few guessing Paige...I have to ask what the rationale for that is given she is one of the most over women they have?

*meant this for the WWE release thread, if a mod can move it there it'd be appreciated.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

:delrio when he realises his Ahmed is in Paige's mouth!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

You got to wonder how Alberto got with Paige did he use a chat up line or straight up asked her out?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Is it true she goes from guy to guy? Man I don't even know anymore


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

people seem to forget Paige is only 23. Oh wow, she dated 3 guys that you know of in a short time, what a whore she'll end up doing porn! 

are you people fucking retarded? does anyone one of you know any 23 year old girls?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK!? I didn't even know she'd broken up with the guy from ADTR, and of all the wrestlers backstage, I would NOT have imagined in a million years that she'd go for Del Rio..


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

The moment when Adam Roses arrest is less interresting then 2 wrestlers dating....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige/Del Rio getting a TON more posts than any thread about ANY of the storylines going on in WWE right now.

:ha


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

It really does say alot when Paige and Alberto get the most active thread on here it being most talked about over what is going on in WWE right now


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

OK forbes just now wrote an article about the traction of Paige and del Rio on the web. This is getting crazy. If it's not an intended storyline WWE better make it one....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rusev has Lana, Del Rio has Paige, Date of nations lol.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

You just know she calls him "daddy" when they bang, lol. _*cringe*_


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige/Del Rio getting a TON more posts than any thread about ANY of the storylines going on in WWE right now.
> 
> :ha


What storylines?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> What storylines?


The ones that WWE try to pass off as storylines, I guess.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Every time this thread gets another PAIGE, she's getting another load from El Patron.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> OK forbes just now wrote an article about the traction of Paige and del Rio on the web. This is getting crazy. If it's not an intended storyline WWE better make it one....



*Alberto Del Rio, Paige And The Business Of Romance In WWE*
http://snip.ly/7a06p#http://www.for...rio-paige-and-the-business-of-romance-in-wwe/

The WWE needs to exploit this (if Paige and Del Rio are willing). This is a hot story. The Matt Hardy/Lita/Edge triangle is still one of my favorite art imitating life angles. It made Edge the Rated R Superstar. But that was way before PG. 

The WWE hasn't done the obvious in recent years.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Gross


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

This sort of thread makes me embarrassed to be apart of the forum, or more accurately the length of the thread. It almost makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan in general. It reminds me of a bunch of teenage girls gossiping over who Justin Bieber is dating. And they're heartbroken, like they were a chance with him themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> This sort of thread makes me embarrassed to be apart of the forum, or more accurately the length of the thread. It almost makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan in general. It reminds me of a bunch of teenage girls gossiping over who Justin Bieber is dating. And they're heartbroken, like they were a chance with him themselves.


It's a huge story, tho!111!!!

:heyman6


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> This sort of thread makes me embarrassed to be apart of the forum, or more accurately the length of the thread. It almost makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan in general. It reminds me of a bunch of teenage girls gossiping over who Justin Bieber is dating. And they're heartbroken, like they were a chance with him themselves.


Actually this is the cool and funny thread, the real cringe is in paige "megathread"


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

THREAD OF THE YEAR


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> You got to wonder how Alberto got with Paige did he use a chat up line or straight up asked her out?



He probably asked her to the middle school dance. You can relate to that, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige/Del Rio getting a TON more posts than any thread about ANY of the storylines going on in WWE right now.
> 
> :ha


This thread and the fanboy reactions are truly much more entertaining than any WWE storyline right now, tbh.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope she likes kids


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> *Alberto Del Rio, Paige And The Business Of Romance In WWE*
> http://snip.ly/7a06p#http://www.for...rio-paige-and-the-business-of-romance-in-wwe/
> 
> The WWE needs to exploit this (if Paige and Del Rio are willing). This is a hot story. The Matt Hardy/Lita/Edge triangle is still one of my favorite art imitating life angles. It made Edge the Rated R Superstar. But that was way before PG.
> ...


Yeah if WWE doesn't do something with this, they dropped the ball.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> This sort of thread makes me embarrassed to be apart of the forum, or more accurately the length of the thread. It almost makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan in general. It reminds me of a bunch of teenage girls gossiping over who Justin Bieber is dating. And they're heartbroken, like they were a chance with him themselves.


Why are you ashamed by other strangers who are not your friends or family?

If I were ashamed by how I visit this forum because of the people in it I would probably have committed suicide by the amount of shame per posters combined.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

1) Go to Paige's instagram
2) go to her pictures
3) control+f "alberto"
4):rollins


all of that denial


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I speak for the Internet Wrestling Community when I say.... I shiver in grossness.... I shiver with disgust at these 2 being together.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

njcam said:


> I think I speak for the Internet Wrestling Community when I say.... I shiver in grossness.... I shiver with disgust at these 2 being together.


Apparently you haven't read all the posts in this thread. You certainly don't speak for me.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Jeez. Paige was like "I'm just not ready for a relationship at this point in my career." As an excuse to break it off with Kevin. Then she bangs a Latino douchebag. Sounds like what happened to me. Lady makes excuses just to get her next fix.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gross people borking each other. Who cares?


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

JohnFNCena said:


> Yeah, its the last part Im linking to Paige. The girl has issues its easy to see and she is the perfect attention seeking emotional wreck that would so do hardcore porn just to get the attention and beeing seen as a rebel  i see it a mile away


I don't wish her a fuck up life after wrestling but you're kind of spot on lol. Anyway hope she ages well.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Jeez. Paige was like "I'm just not ready for a relationship at this point in my career." As an excuse to break it off with Kevin. Then she bangs a Latino douchebag. Sounds like what happened to me. Lady makes excuses just to get her next fix.


Del Rio may look like a douche bag(which is actually the reason why he's infinitely better as a heel than a face imo) but according to the majority of people he's not.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Apparently you haven't read all the posts in this thread. You certainly don't speak for me.


Who said we have let you into the 'Internet Wrestling Community'?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I geuss I'll help this thread reach 500 posts by publicly stating how funny it is watching some Paige fans have a meltdown over this.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

50 pages congrats everyone this is the GOAT thread

I kind of hope WWE don't fuck with this relationship as it seems genuine and I don't want another Edge/Lita/Matt thing 

Maybe Paige had enough of the immature boy band types and wanted a real man like Alberto


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kemba said:


> There is no way that this is real.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have looked the image closely and I think this might be photoshoped


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Bit bitter, are we?


Not bitter, just serving up a nice dose of reality to people.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige is so lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

I think if it was photoshoped they would say it on their own twitter ( paige/ adr)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



dashing_man said:


> I have looked the image closely and I think this might be photoshoped


It ain't photo shopped you can clearly see they kiss. And the photos in Disney are real

I was just thinking if this in the end was just for total divas then that would be hilarious seeing Alberto and Paige as a couple and to think he would of come back from Lucha to only be a jobber in league of nation and then date Paige as part of the show. I really hope that isn't the case as there could be genuine likeness between them


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

People actually want this to become a storyline in WWE? Are you fucking kidding me? With WWE's curent writing team you just know it could be cringey as fuck and would bomb hard.

Also people still in denial :lmao


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Trifektah said:


> Gross people borking each other. Who cares?


Gross people apparently.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

21 fucking pages??!!??!! FOR THIS???????

Biggest WTF ever


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



deanambroselover said:


> It ain't photo shopped you can clearly see they kiss. And the photos in Disney are real
> 
> I was just thinking if this in the end was just for total divas then that would be hilarious seeing Alberto and Paige as a couple and to think he would of come back from Lucha to only be a jobber in league of nation and then date Paige as part of the show. I really hope that isn't the case as there could be genuine likeness between them


where exactly did this picture come from, both superstars instagram, twitter gives no clue to this.
and I checked, Del Rio is still married


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A lot of people in denial and low key racist! :bunk


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I just remembered something. Wasn't there a weird ass chick on here that had this obsession with Paige and Del Rio or Paige and Ricardo getting together, and she used to always start weird threads and make posts about it. Her dream has come true. Bless her little fanfictioned heart LMFAO.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Nowadays only threads about Seth's penis and Paige & Alberto dating exceeds 500 posts mark. What have you done WWE?


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

Flay said:


> Buzz away you IWC bees.


looks like a fake kiss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Kitana the Lass Kicker said:


> I know that this has said many times but: I thought that Alberto was fucking married.....?


*
He got divorced last year. I guess that's what he gets for choosing WWE over his family, like he said he wouldn't :delrio*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well theyre both from wrestling families so theres that and Paige from what I've seen is very flirty. You could borderline assault Paige if youre lucky enough to get a photo with her. I mean is this any more of an odd couple than Aiden English and Vickie Guerrero's daughter?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I thought it said Ryback and Del rio at first


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Algernon said:


> Well theyre both from wrestling families so theres that and Paige from what I've seen is very flirty. You could borderline assault Paige if youre lucky enough to get a photo with her. I mean is this any more of an odd couple than Aiden English and Vickie Guerrero's daughter?


Yup seems right. Stared at her ass for a couple of min and no complaints just smiles all around. :y2j


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



dashing_man said:


> where exactly did this picture come from, both superstars instagram, twitter gives no clue to this.
> and I checked, Del Rio is still married


They were both at disney thats where the pics came from and Alberto's kids were with them. Alberto cant be married as why would he be kissing Paige and have his kids with them?. Its either they are legit in a relationship or total divas has something to do with this. There obviously not gonna admit in their twitters since the photos say it all. Plus Paige has favourited some tweets by fans about seeing her at disney


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Paige is mega flirty. She says that's just her personality and it doesn't mean she likes that person but I call hogwash.

She almost seems like a nymphomaniac. Like she would drop down to her knees if you asked her politely.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Algernon said:


> Well theyre both from wrestling families so theres that and Paige from what I've seen is very flirty. You could borderline assault Paige if youre lucky enough to get a photo with her. I mean is this any more of an odd couple than Aiden English and Vickie Guerrero's daughter?


what !? Aiden and Vickie's daughter, wow.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Who can blame him? He's probably having the time of his life now, traveling the world wrestling & having Paige riding him every night. He's living the dream.. also for those saying he was married, even if not divorced they're surely separated which is the same as being divorced as it pertains to a relationship, so he isn't cheating on anyone.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



Drago said:


> Nowadays only threads about Seth's penis and Paige & Alberto dating exceeds 500 posts mark. What have you done WWE?


Its amazing how big this thread has got 



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> He got divorced last year. I guess that's what he gets for choosing WWE over his family, like he said he wouldn't :delrio*


So he said he was gonna finish his career in Lucha then go spend time with his family well thats didnt work out as hes gone back to WWE and I assume the wife divorced him. And now hes with Paige


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> She almost seems like a nymphomaniac. Like she would drop down to her knees if you asked her politely.


I guess Del Rio asked politely... or, he bought Paige a packet of these....


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Flay said:


> Buzz away you IWC bees.


That person in the background though. Just looking at these two kiss.

I know that feel, you're not the only one. 

Also mandatory Zeb Colter gif.


----------



## K.A. Hollywood (May 8, 2016)

lol Paige fanboys are crying their eyes out. 

I'm wish them well. I mean, what else is there to say? Weird affairs happen in wrestling all the time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


:lmao This will probably be my new avatar.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

It will be interesting if they did a random backstage interview with Paige on Raw and Alberto is passing by after this news 

You have to wonder how do these guys get these girls? I know Alberto is hot, rich and mature but what about Rusev, Miz how did they even manage to get with Lana and Maryse? 

If Paige has any sense she will stay with Alberto


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> It will be interesting if they did a random backstage interview with Paige on Raw and Alberto is passing by after this news
> 
> You have to wonder how do these guys get these girls? I know Alberto is hot, rich and mature but what about Rusev, Miz how did they even manage to get with Lana and Maryse?
> 
> If Paige has any sense she will stay with Alberto



What do you think about ADR and Paige as hell on raw , they have time for this , they are not in feud for title shot so , their career is off for now


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Niklaussah said:


> What do you think about ADR and Paige as hell on raw , they have time for this , they are not in feud for title shot so , their career is off for now


Vince could pair them up and do something with them but I would rather they stay away from eachother I dont want him ruining another relationship


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Cena turning heel is the only way to stop this thread now.


----------



## Apocalyptic Demise (Jan 2, 2016)

They both needed something going on to keep their names popular, neither are doing anything with WWE right now it seems.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Jeez. Paige was like "I'm just not ready for a relationship at this point in my career." As an excuse to break it off with Kevin. Then she bangs a Latino douchebag. Sounds like what happened to me. Lady makes excuses just to get her next fix.


Haha Women right? Like they are the devil in disguise or something


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

dashing_man said:


> what !? Aiden and Vickie's daughter, wow.


Yeah they're married too:


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Jeez. Paige was like "I'm just not ready for a relationship at this point in my career." As an excuse to break it off with Kevin. Then she bangs a Latino douchebag. Sounds like what happened to me. Lady makes excuses just to get her next fix.


How exactly is Del Rio a douchebag? He comes off as a classy guy, especially compared to that pussy from that band that she was dating.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder If Alberto made like that guy on American Dad and just seduced Paige by singing "I Need to Know" by Marc Anthony lol?


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Paige is mega flirty. She says that's just her personality and it doesn't mean she likes that person but I call hogwash.
> 
> She almost seems like a nymphomaniac. Like she would drop down to her knees if you asked her politely.


Paige's personality is very common with girls in the UK, ones from the none middle class areas, they're pretty much all like that, British posters will back me up on this.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I saw paige one day. I then was hearing a loud propeller like sound. And then i thought to myself well damn. That don't sound right. Must be some meat flappers flapping.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Algernon said:


> I mean is this any more of an odd couple than Aiden English and Vickie Guerrero's daughter?


Aiden English and Vickie's daughter are around the same age and were in NXT together,how is it odd at all?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

54 damn pages for this thread? I mean I get the fact that its a odd pairing but come on! This might be a stunt for TD considering that ADR is married.

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Some of these posts are killing me man :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

NeverDrewADime said:


> How exactly is Del Rio a douchebag? He comes off as a classy guy, especially compared to that pussy from that band that she was dating.


Alberto always comes across a classy guy outside of wrestling and he is an upgrade Paige is very lucky


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I wish there was a way for them to read this thread. Like seriously.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

You can link them it on twitter


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> It will be interesting if they did a random backstage interview with Paige on Raw and Alberto is passing by after this news
> 
> You have to wonder how do these guys get these girls? I know Alberto is hot, rich and mature but what about Rusev, Miz how did they even manage to get with Lana and Maryse?
> 
> If Paige has any sense she will stay with Alberto


Not everyone in this world is a shallow cunt...although most women are.

amount of posts itt by deanambroselover: 32. 31 of them probably say the same fucking thing. what a gimmick.



> 54 damn pages for this thread? I mean I get the fact that its a odd pairing but come on!


also, this. not even thread worthy and it gets over 500 posts? who fucking cares who's dating who? like it's our business or they care what any one of us thinks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

This is like Siouxsie And The Banshees going on tour with Los Lobos!!!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta love people bitching that this got to over 500 posts who contribute to it themselves by posting. LOL


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Serious contender for thread of the year 2016 award already :delrio :flair4 :jet5


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

This thread is already up for thread of year  lets be real here nobody saw this coming


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

This fucking thread! Daddy Del Rio gonna put Paige to sleep with the Burrito Supreme!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> It will be interesting if they did a random backstage interview with Paige on Raw and Alberto is passing by after this news
> 
> You have to wonder how do these guys get these girls? I know Alberto is hot, rich and mature but what about Rusev, Miz how did they even manage to get with Lana and Maryse?
> 
> If Paige has any sense she will stay with Alberto


They have balls and are in the right place at the right & simply ask. There's nothing else to it. Both guys are successful by common people's definition and aren't ugly. I've seen people shit on Rusev especially as if he looks like the elephant man...hardly the case. Even if you were to brand him as not GQ cover handsome, different strokes for different folks. NOt every girl has the same type and to Lana he is obviously good looking.

It's more a mental game than anything else really.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

xio8ups said:


> I saw paige one day. I then was hearing a loud propeller like sound. And then i thought to myself well damn. That don't sound right. Must be some meat flappers flapping.


D- at least you tried


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is still going? WWE, push Alberto and Paige as a power couple. They're already over as hell.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

Both from wrestling families
Both in WWE
Both Champions
Both good looking people (hell, alberto is better looking than the guy she dated before)

how is this an odd pairing? she has more in common with Alberto than the guy she dated before ....are you guys racist? lol 

B..BUT NO TATTOOS!!! :delrio


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> They have balls and are in the right place at the right & simply ask. There's nothing else to it. Both guys are successful by common people's definition and aren't ugly. I've seen people shit on Rusev especially as if he looks like the elephant man...hardly the case. Even if you were to brand him as not GQ cover handsome, different strokes for different folks. NOt every girl has the same type and to Lana he is obviously good looking.
> 
> It's more a mental game than anything else really.


Obviously both Rusev and Miz have big personalities and thats what attracted Lana and Maryse to them



Darth Tyrion said:


> This thread is still going? WWE, push Alberto and Paige as a power couple. They're already over as hell.


Alberto and Paige power couple would be awesome


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wtf yall still mad or something? They have been dating since before the shitty Mania 32. Just let it go


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> This is like Siouxsie And The Banshees going on tour with Los Lobos!!!


Eclectic festivals are the best.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Evidently Alberto had a fling with charlotte as well. Which is rumored to be
causing real backstage friction between Paige and charlotte.

Which is being considered for a feud in the near future. YOU GO BERTO!!!!
http://www.pwpnation.com/paige-next-line-feud-charlotte-real-life-tension-rumored/


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Can somebody put Alberto's face on the Batista machine guns gif?


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> You have to wonder how do these guys get these girls? I know Alberto is hot, rich and mature but what about Rusev, Miz how did they even manage to get with Lana and Maryse?


 Some people thought Rusev got heat backstage because Vince couldn't understand how/why Rusev could get a woman like Lana. The Truth of the matter is Vince is self aware and knows that Rusev is the best looking most rugged manliest WWE Wrestler and if him and Lana broke up he might have to worry about Rusev wooing Steph from Hunter or even Linda succuming to the manliness of Rusev and leaving him.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMMFAO. This is too much. Alberto about to have the entire Divas locker room fighting over that Grande D. I swear if he gets to Becky Lynch I might actually take a day off of work JUST to read the meltdown from the nerds LMMFAO.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> LMMFAO. This is too much. Alberto about to have the entire Divas locker room fighting over that Grande D. I swear if he gets to Becky Lynch I might actually take a day off of work JUST to read the meltdown from the nerds LMMFAO.


As much of a man alberto is. He tries to go after Becky.
Hes going to get pummeled by Luke Sanders!!!!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I love how this thread literally eclipses everything else in popularity.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige &amp; Alberto Del Rio dating now...let the fuckery commence*



sesshomaru said:


> I love how this thread literally eclipses everything else in popularity.


Quite unexpected. Am I to believe this whole thing is on the level of Edge and Lita? Because this situation reminds me of that xD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

To those who say that the picture where they kiss doesn't look real.... How many of you actually kissed another human being? :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe he adopted her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Plot Twist: Del Rio might leave and is at odds with Aitch :lmao










http://wrestlechat.net/report-alberto-del-rio-and-triple-h-at-odds-due-to-main-event-promised-push/


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah they're married too:


is Vickie married ? :O


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

I see how alot of people think Del Rio is the ultimate man cause he is the womanizer. I think he'd be a better man if he stood by his wife instead. That requires alot more brain power than giving into primal urges.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Evidently Alberto had a fling with charlotte as well. Which is rumored to be
> causing real backstage friction between Paige and charlotte.
> 
> Which is being considered for a feud in the near future. YOU GO BERTO!!!!
> http://www.pwpnation.com/paige-next-line-feud-charlotte-real-life-tension-rumored/


Del Rio trying to out do Big Dave! :bjpenn


----------



## jms_209 (Apr 1, 2014)

sXeMope said:


> You just know she calls him "daddy" when they bang, lol. _*cringe*_


More like "papi".


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well this thread escalated quickly lol.

Honestly, Del Rio isn't the ideal guy one would think a diva like Paige would be attached to, but anything is better than those stereotypical band guys, and whatever works for her is fine by me. I just really hope that Del Rio's marriage was officially over before all of this happened, because that would be messed up on Alberto's part.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought this thread should be viewed as a positive that most of you neckbeards aren't too old for Paige. Now you just need to workout to have a body like Del Rio's. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, think we can go ahead and close this. Not really sure why 2 WWE talents dating got 23 pages tbh.


----------

